# PTAP scheme, a little unfair.



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

First of all, congratulations to all the people who have gotten admission under the PTAP scheme. And no offence toanyone, watsoever.

But my question is, how is it fair that a few selected students get admission through PTAP without having to give the entry test or SAT 2, for that matter and pay the fee of mere Rs. 15,000. But the rest, who do not make it on the list [usually the ones below the 850 or 840 marks] have to get in through HEC by either passing the entry test or clearing the SAT 2 with 550 marks in each subject. And still pay the fee in dollars! [10,000 dollars, 7, 000 dollars or 5,000 dollars] depending upon where you get in. 

Sure, the students selected under PTAP have high marks, but still not fair to others. Where is the equality???

Again no offence to anyone.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

welcome to pakistan.


----------



## drstarter (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

MastahRiz said:


> welcome to pakistan.


You can say that again! lolz. 

It's so frustrating to see that these big heads, people who make these rules are so ignorant. They could care less about the fact that so many people are going to suffer because of these stupid rules.


----------



## azka (Jan 25, 2010)

so do you mean that if you have marks above 840-ish after the IBCC plays around with it, you have a chance to get in through PTAP?


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

azka said:


> so do you mean that if you have marks above 840-ish after the IBCC plays around with it, you have a chance to get in through PTAP?


Yes, absolutely. Infact if you have marks above 840, you can easily get into anywhere from Fatima Jinnah, Allama Iqbal to Nishtar thru PTAP. Of course, not King Edward, though.


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

ZainShah said:


> Yes, absolutely. Infact if you have marks above 840, you can easily get into anywhere from Fatima Jinnah, Allama Iqbal to Nishtar thru PTAP. Of course, *not King Edward, though*.


Hey, i am planning on applying next year and will inshallah have an average of around 86% in the canadian system. This means that my marks will be decreased by approximately 20% leaving that at a mere 68.9%. Which in turn becomes around 758/1100. So does this mean it is not possible for me to get into KEMU? Because, the highest possible mark a canadian can achieve after equivalence is 880 (meaning 100% average...which is impossible...and yes i mean IMPOSSIBLE!)

By the way, i am asking if i apply as a foreign student and also as an overseas pakistani (i have both a canadian passport and the pakistani one)

Thanks for the help yaar!


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Now you could only use one passport i think and its canadian. :happy: . get any information try to send me i have same offical average as you have no idea to where to go.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Going pakistan read this
GOVERNMENT OF PAKISTAN
MINISTRY OF ECONOMIC AFFAIRS & STATISTICS
(ECONOMIC AFFAIRS DIVISION)​GENERAL CONDITIONS/GUIDE LINES FOR ADMISSION OF FOREIGN
STUDENTS OF PAKISTANI ORIGIN UNDER PAKISTAN TECHNICAL
ASSISTANCE PROGRAMME (PTAP) / SELF-FINANCING SCHEME
(SFS).​A.​PAKISTAN TECHNICAL ASSISTANCE PROGRAMME:​
I. Foreign students of Pakistani Origin admitted under this programme will
pay the tuition fee and other dues directly to the Institutions concerned at
reduced rates as compared to Self-Financing rates.
II. Eligibility of the student will be determined in terms of equivalence of
certificate / marks by the Inter Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC)
where as the general eligibility will be determined by the concerned
institutions according to their respective rules.
III. The foreign students of Pakistani Origin must fulfill the following
conditions:-
i) The applicant must have studied abroad and passed HSSC /
equivalent examination from abroad (physically). There will be no
exception to this requirement under this scheme. Each student
should fulfil the minimum requirement of marks prescribed as
threshold by the Institution/University in which he or she seeks
admission. The student must have the following combination of
subjects:
a) For MBBS/BDS/B. Pharmacy: English, Physics, Chemistry &
Biology.
b) For B.Sc. Engineering: English, Physics, Chemistry &
Mathematics.
ii) The selection of foreign students of Pakistani origin against the
seats reserved for them will be made by EAD strictly on merit
determined on the basis of marks provided by Inter Board
Committee of Chairmen (IBCC), Islamabad. However, final
selection will be made by the college/university concerned as per
their general eligibility criteria.
iii) The applicant and one of his/her parents (father or mother) must
hold foreign nationality at the time of admission (Proof of foreign
nationality i.e. foreign passports/nationality certificates should be
provided).
iv) Birth certificate will also be accepted as evidence subject to
production of passport/ nationality certificate before the finalization
of decision for admission by EAD.
v) The students will be required to submit the completed application
form (typed or printed) in triplicate and each form must be
accompanied by attested copies of following documents:-
a) Certificates/Marks Sheet of HSSC/Equivalent examination.
b) Copies of Passport of the applicant and one of his/her
Parents.
c) Equivalence certificate from Inter Board Committee of
Chairmen (IBCC), Islamabad indicating Marks obtained by
the candidate in qualifying examination.
d) Proof of Pakistani Origin i.e. Pakistani Passport/National
Identity Card/Registration Form etc.
I. In case the applicant’s parents (one or both) have expired copies of
foreign passport or nationality certificate must be provided.
II. The applicants who have passed F.Sc./Equivalent examination from
Pakistan are not eligible for this programme.
B.​SELF FINANCING SCHEME (SFS):​
I. The applicant must hold foreign nationality at the time of admission.
II. Foreign students of Pakistani Origin admitted under this Scheme will pay
the tuition fee and other dues at the rate fixed by the institution concerned
with out any relaxation. Present fee rates are given at annex-I.
III. The applicant must have passed Higher Secondary School or equivalent
examination (either from Pakistan or abroad) with the following
combinations of subjects:-
a) For MBBS/BDS/B.PHARMACY : English, Physics, Chemistry &
Biology.
b) For B.Sc.ENGINEERING: English, Physics, Chemistry &
Mathematics.
IV. Selection of the students against the seats allocated to Foreign students
of Pakistani origin will be made purely on merit to be determined by
Economic Affairs Division on the basis of marks obtained by the students
in Higher Secondary or equivalent examination. However, final selection
will be made by the institutions concerned keeping in view their threshold
marks/grades and other requirements.
V. The students admitted under SFS will be required to pay the prescribed
tuition fee directly to the institution concerned.
VI. The students will be required to submit the completed application form
(typed or printed) to the undersigned in triplicate and each form must be
accompanied by attested copies of following documents on or before the
stipulated deadline:-
a) Certificates/Marks Sheet of HSSC/Equivalent examination.
b) Copies of Foreign Passport of the applicant.
c) Equivalence certificate from Inter Board of Chairmen (IBCC),
Islamabad where applicable i.e. in case of foreign qualification.
d) Proof of Pakistani Origin i.e. Pakistani Passport/National Identity
Card/Registration Form etc.​Please note that as per PMDC’s regulations maximum age limit is 25
years at the time admission for both schemes.
(TASSADUQ HUSSAIN)​Assistant Chief
(Foreign Student)
Economic Affairs Division,
Room No.505
Pakistan Sectt: Block ‘C’,
Islamabad.
Tele :9201868
Fax :9205971
9210734​Rules


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

hammad khan said:


> Now you could only use one passport i think and its canadian. :happy: . get any information try to send me i have same offical average as you have no idea to where to go.


inshallah i will try and keep u posted with any info i get and you try and do the same...

I believe we can get into CMH Lahore or a few other private institutions BUT the fee is approx. 13.5k USD / year...so i wanna try and go to a public GOOD school where the fees will be a little lower :S


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

I will send you. Yes the fees is too much. whats about army medical college how much is there fee.Thanks Catalyst13


----------



## sbukhari13 (Oct 6, 2011)

i never took physics and taking a course in college do they take 20% off from that too or not


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

You have to have SAT 2 OR Entry test to be considered for PTAP.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Catalyst13 said:


> Hey, i am planning on applying next year and will inshallah have an average of around 86% in the canadian system. This means that my marks will be decreased by approximately 20% leaving that at a mere 68.9%. Which in turn becomes around 758/1100. So does this mean it is not possible for me to get into KEMU? Because, the highest possible mark a canadian can achieve after equivalence is 880 (meaning 100% average...which is impossible...and yes i mean IMPOSSIBLE!)
> 
> By the way, i am asking if i apply as a foreign student and also as an overseas pakistani (i have both a canadian passport and the pakistani one)
> 
> Thanks for the help yaar!


I think you are a little misinformed about the new canadian system marks breakdown because I know it says approx. 20% on the UHS website but I called in their office and they said that it depends on the province you live in Canada. As you must have been aware that Alberta is the only province that offers diploma examination(external exams) and no other province, so it is 7.5 for alberta students and 10% for other provinces#happy, isn't it better than before? And yes you can apply on both of the seats.


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

I got a 3.94 gpa(out of 4). graduated with honors in the USA. My SATs are good, however IBCC has their own way of converting your grades- I don't know how I got 800's when I almost got a perfect 4.0. So, just sharing with you, KEMU was also my 1st choice, I ended up in FJMC. Goodluck


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

Justina12 said:


> I got a 3.94 gpa(out of 4). graduated with honors in the USA. My SATs are good, however IBCC has their own way of converting your grades- I don't know how I got 800's when I almost got a perfect 4.0. So, just sharing with you, KEMU was also my 1st choice, I ended up in FJMC. Goodluck


In which subjects and through which system did you graduated with honors in USA? because for students from USA they usually give advantage to students who have done AP program, maybe this might have been the case#confused


----------

